
Genius of our time - kols
http://domleca.com/genius-of-our-time/
======
sp4ke
This guy is the only person who has changed my mind about every thing I
thought I knew in computer science and design.

I recommend to every person involved with computers to read his paper Magic
Ink about information graphics theory

